# Thought I'd share.



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

Tonight I made pan seared salmon with a chile powder (high quality) crust and served it with a cantalope, lime and sage salsa over cous-cous. A few stalks of asparagus on the side. Sold well and was delicious if I do say so myself.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Interesting combo...cantolope and sage....any other additions besides limes? 
I love that sweet, hot sour earthy fishy thing..
basmati rice would go well with it too....

A couple years ago I paired basil with pinapple went really well together...go figure. Not my idea, Sarah Mouton came to town adn I prepped her shtuff and that was one of them.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sounds good mofo1
What type of sage did you use?
There is pineapple sage that is very delicate.

Maybe try it with cilentro one time. I do melon salsas this time of year to with seafood and make a orange vinaigrette to compliment it.
cc


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

Shroom, Just some zest to go with the juice, a few grinds of pepper and some kosher salt. Very clean flavors. My first choice of starch was basmati rice, but I didn't have time to make it. Brilliant minds think alike. Cape, just regular ol' silver leaf from my garden. I love pineapple sage, but for some reason mine did not come back. Yes, I like it with cilantro, but did not have any fresh. I've also made it with fresh mint, oregano and lemon. I love the fresh clean flavors and scents of summer.


----------

